# Foam filled Higdon decoy quality?????



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2014)

I am just curious if any of you guys have used the foam filled higdon decoys? If so what do you think about them? $70 for a dozen foam filled decoys seems good but how long will they last?


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

Stop shooting your ducks on the deck and you will not need foam filled  
decoys


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 12, 2014)

At least one season so far. Just got three dozen for this past season. They seem to be good quality, molded in keel. I hate those removable keels, they break all the time.

DB


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 12, 2014)

Hahaha, I heard that. Problem is the people you bring. If you paid for them you ain't gonna shoot them.

DB


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Stop shooting your ducks on the deck and you will not need foam filled
> decoys



I can't help it we are good at decoying ducks


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

I have thought about buying some blue bills cause they say they ride better in ruff water.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I can't help it we are good at decoying ducks



No No:No No:You are suppose to shoot them in the air.


----------



## Mars (Feb 12, 2014)

I bought a 6pack of their woodies before the season and I was pretty happy with them. I did have one of the drake's bills break off but I'm not sure if that tells you about their quality or how well I treated my decoys.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> No No:No No:You are suppose to shoot them in the air.



I never knew they could fly


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't know ab higdon, but tanglefree has stepped up their decoy game. There foam filled divers are legit.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Don't know ab higdon, but tanglefree has stepped up their decoy game. There foam filled divers are legit.


Thats good to here. I picked up some coots ,Tangle Free and they were junk.


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Feb 12, 2014)

Love mine, got 6 ringers and used em all season, no issues.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I never knew they could fly


 Thats why you have a sneak boat and a magazine ext.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Feb 12, 2014)

Good decoys, last a long time!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 12, 2014)

I still love my G&H


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 12, 2014)

Shoot ducks in the air?  I though that was why you put a "hole" in your spread.  To shoot the ducks in the middle?!


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys. Seems like the majority have had good experiences with them.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 12, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Shoot ducks in the air?  I though that was why you put a "hole" in your spread.  To shoot the ducks in the middle?!



Seems legit


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 12, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Thats good to here. I picked up some coots ,Tangle Free and they were junk.



I swear by their cans and bills. Had one take 2 full loads of #2's this year. Look at www.reedssports.com they on sale.
My coots are expendable though. Got a lot of em.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 13, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I swear by their cans and bills. Had one take 2 full loads of #2's this year. Look at www.reedssports.com they on sale.
> My coots are expendable though. Got a lot of em.



Thanks for the info I am going to add about a 100 decoys to my diver set. I have 48 mallard decoys that I am going to paint into blue bill drakes. But I am torn over G&H or higdons. I will probably have some of both.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Feb 14, 2014)

We love our foam filled ringers!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 14, 2014)

ringers are nice but the paint isnt the best but didnt clear them like i normally do.


----------

